# NY, NY - Snoop, 8YO, allergies & thyroid, pts soon



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

The following is a crosspost and I have no further information. He is listed as a mix, but looks PB from the picture that was attached. If mods feel he is a mix please delete.

This note is from Foster Me! NYC:



> Quote: SNOOP!!!!!!! EXTREMELY URGENT: PLEASE CROSS POST TO ANY AND ALL ADOPTION SITES: SNOOP -- BIG, LOVABLE, GERMAN SHEPHERD MIX FACING DEATH UNLESS ADOPTIVE HOME CAN BE FOUND! Snoop is an 8-year-old (very large) German Shepherd who was rescued from euthanasia at the city pound in the summer of 2007 due to the dog then being in extremely poor condition. Snoop was abandoned to the pound by owners who complained that he "costs too much." He was suffering from untreated skin allergies and a thyroid condition. We placed Snoop in a foster home, brought him to the vet for medical attention and treated his illnesses. Due to the special and rich diet he is on, as well as a slow thyroid condition, Snoop gained a great deal of weight (he is now 163 lbs). However, he is an active, enthusiastic, and otherwise healthy (neutered) dog. Snoop is GREAT with other dogs and even cats! He is housebroken and very devoted to the people taking care of him. He loves walks, rides in the car and getting "baths" with a hose! Despite this big mushy dog's better qualities, Snoop unfortunately has failed to find an adoptive home, despite being advertised on numerous adoption sites and through other means for almost a year. Snoop has a new problem now: His foster people are moving out of the country shortly and Snoop has NO PLACE to go! Snoop needs a home with some space to run and people who can appreciate this fine Shepherd's normal tendencies to protect hearth, home and food. Snoop is a little reserved around new people, but quickly warms up when realizing someone's good intent and heart. He needs someone knowledgeable and experienced (Particularly with German Shepherds or other like breed). He is an extremely loving and loyal dog. Unfortunately, with time (and foster home) running out on Snoop and no offers for an adoptive home, we are now realizing that we may be forced to euthanize him, as Snoop would not do well in a boarding or cage situation. He needs to be around people. This would be a tragic waste of life considering all the investment of time, care, love and money that has gone into saving and properly caring for Snoop over almost a year's time. His foster people are heartbroken and frustrated, as is the rescue organization responsible for the rescue and medical care of Snoop. All the "care" in the world does not matter if ultimately no home can be found for the animal. We are now out of options. Is there anyone out there who can offer Snoop what he has waited more than 8 years for? A loving, responsible and committed adoptive home? Or, did we invest all this time, love and money only to ultimately have to put Snoop down? The clock and calendar wind down, as there is still no answer to this question. If you can help save Snoop from the dreaded needle, by offering the loving home he so desperately needs for so long, please CALL US IMMEDIATELY. (212) 427-8273. He is fast running out of time. Thank you.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

bump


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

I say mix, GSD and PONY! 163 pounds???? wow, wow, wee ... (kidding)
bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

I know!! 
He has such a special look on his face.
I just know in the right home he'll do great!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

Everyone is giving up on this guy









Won't someone love him?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

Is he in a rescue-his foster home is going to be leaving and no one can take him?







This is very sad.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

Yes, from what I understand a rescue pulled him out of a high kill shelter almost a year ago. He has been with his foster family who is now moving out of the country, and the rescue has no other fosters available. From the e-mail, they will put him to sleep rather then putting him through the stress of going back to the shelter.

I can just see in his face that he wants to live. I hope someone can help.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

Woah. That's not right. I'm sorry, flame me if you want, but the rescue has an obligation to care for him. They pulled him. It's their job to find a place for him. Suck it up and pay for boarding, but you can't just ditch a dog that you pulled. He's their responsibility. Argh.


----------



## 1PuppyPlus4 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

I wish I could take him but I don't have any room. I'll ask around to see if anyone will take this gorgeous baby.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

"Due to the special and rich diet he is on, as well as a slow thyroid condition, Snoop gained a great deal of weight (he is now 163 lbs). "


Doesn't sound like they treated his thyroid condition to me.....


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

Bump for this boy, that sweet face is so easy to fall in love with. Likes dogs AND cats? Sounds like he would be easier than most to intergrate into a warm, loving home. 8 years old and he still has so much love to give.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

Bump!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*



> Originally Posted By: myamom"Due to the special and rich diet he is on, as well as a slow thyroid condition, Snoop gained a great deal of weight (he is now 163 lbs). "
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like they treated his thyroid condition to me.....


Not so much! Though Nina gained 4 pounds since starting her Thryoxin! Just like her mom.







Her hair is shinier though...

This is upsetting to me. This group is working in an area with so many animals in need, and seems to work hard to save them, but you just cannot take an animal into rescue and then not make that lifelong commitment to them. Which is another reason we have to be so careful to pull and foster only what we can reasonably manage because things happen.









He seems like such a great boy.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

I really feel for this guy, too. He is still in need.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

8 is such a nice age too! They are cuddly, nicely active, and just a lot of fun.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

I didn't see him and thought he'd made it out.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

thyroid medication is inexpensive but a diet (dog food for allergies) can be expensive I think maybe they fed too much?? or did not give the thrroid medication I think the rescue should step up for this boy but what do I know. How SAD...


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

What happen??


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

I will see if I can get an update today


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

Fingers crossed


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

Any news?







Thanks for what you are doing!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

No, I did not hear anything yet. I sent them a meassage yesterday. I can not call the # listed while I am at work. I will post when I do hear though!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

I wonder if he's still around. Does he have a PF page?

Found it: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8744592

The old Elvis hit chimed, "A hunk, a hunk of burning love." That well describes "Snoop" who is the most lovable hunk of a German Shepherd Dog you will ever meet! Like a big, teddy bear, Snoop loves hugs and attention. Sadly, his former owners must have made July 4th holiday plans which didn't include Snoop. They dropped him off at the city shelter just prior to the big holiday weekend with the excuse, "Can't afford." Snoop cried after them for several days. How do we explain to a grieving, abandoned dog that their former people didn't want to pay boarding expenses? Snoop is 7-years-old, 110 lbs and is noted by former owners to be totally housebroken, easy to walk on lead, and "LOVES KIDS, CATS, DOGS AND PEOPLE!" But, one look into Snoop's warm and soft eyes would tell us all we need to know about him. This is a fantastic and beautiful dog who would delight anyone seeking a loving, "gentle giant" companion. If interested in handsome Snoop, PLEASE CALL US (212) 427-8273. We can't imagine having this "hunk a hunk of burning love" for too long!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

Thanks for finding that! They may have updated the petfinder description since you found it - It now describes his current situation. He sure is a hunk!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

Bumping him again. 

I truly hope they are not sincere about euthing him.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

Bump...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

I've sent two e-mails and never heard anything.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

But on their myspace page it does still say, "Snoop's Time is Running Out!"

http://www.myspace.com/newyorkercompanionanimals


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

Please dont let this boy get forgotten!! He was back on page 5!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

What a great boy!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: NY - Snoop, 8YO, 163lbs, pts soon*

Back into the spotlight little boy!!


----------

